# Georgia Cyclocross Series



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

The Georgia Cyclocross series starts Oct. 21 with a race at the Georgia International Horse Park. http://www.georgia-cross.com.

The Georgia Cross Series is back again in 2007 and expanded to include two new venues: Blue Ridge and Dahlonega. The series of Sunday races will again include 9 race categories including Womens, Masters, and Juniors. The schedule for the 2007 cross series is tentatively as follows:

10-21-2007 Conyers - GIHP
10-28-2007 Winder - Fort Yargo
11-04-2007 Monroe - Criswell Park
11-11-2007 Macon - Sandy Beach
11-18-2007 Augusta/State - ASU Complex
12-02-2007 Blue Ridge - Fannin County Park
12-09-2007 Dahlonega/Finale - High School 

We love mountain bikers! Take off your bar ends (USCF rules prohibit them) and your bottle cages, and come on out! There are categories for Beginner Men and Women, Intermediate, and Pro/Expert Men and Women. It's great cold weather training!


----------

